# 1988 ford f 250 western plow mount



## pickndblues (Oct 24, 2002)

i need some help.
i just bought a plow that was mounted on an old 79 f 150 4x4.
this is my 1st plow. not knowing what i was doing i figured a plow is a plow. it was a western. (good brand) it seems to work well. its in decent condition for what i want it for.
however, it was converted from a toyota to this truck. they removed the bumber from the truck, added a sort of double reese hitch mount system and 2 straps and walla.
good enough.
this won't do for me. i'd like my truck to be and appear solid and safe.
does anyone here have the front bumper bolt pattern handy?(i'll know for sure when i pull it off but i'd like to have it excact ahead of time.) also my brother is going to help me fabricate a mounting system or a way to utilyze mine.

i'd like to ask for ideas and or some plans or digital pictures?
my mount is approx. 22" wide and deffinately doesn't drop low enough. my frame is 32 or 33" wide at the holes.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

That is a tough one, ford changed the frames just about every year during that time period. When all is said and done, I would try and locate a year specific plow frame kit for that truck. Its not an easy one to find, I spent 3 months looking for one for an 1990 last year.
Dino


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I know of an 88 F250 for sale with the Western mount on it. If you are interested I'll ask the guy if he will sell the mount.


----------

